
How Far-Right Media Is Weaponizing Coronavirus - rbanffy
https://www.thecut.com/2020/03/how-far-right-media-is-weaponizing-coronavirus.html
======
jshevek
> _see the man who died after heeding Trump’s assurances that chloroquine was
> a possible answer to coronavirus

>Who are these conservative bad actors you’re referring to? Obviously there’s
Fox News..._

This article strikes me as partisan, divisive flamebait.

~~~
banmeagaindan2
This forum is littered with a sea of such articles.

There is a high risk of riots in Europe and the USA - everybody being advised
to wear masks - articles like these are a tone deaf response and we are living
in much more dangerous times than most of our leaders realize.

Not for nothing the Horsemen come in a variety pack of 4.

I would like an ecology of rightists, leftists and liberals because to me that
is what brings out the best in the West - but if we have a monoculture of any
faction we are lost - and China knows that. There are even Straussian books
like The Three Body Problem written about it.

